# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  مصطلحات قانونية خاصة فى (النظام السعودى)

## هيثم الفقى

أخذت المملكة العربية السعوديـة بمصطلح النظام كرديف لمصطلح القانون. والنظام، كلمة ُمستخدمة في علم القانون يًحدد فيها نوع واحد من أنواع القانون وهو الصادر من السلطة التشريعية أو التنظيمية، مثاله : نظام المرور أو نظام الإجراءات الجزائية، الخ .

والنظام – كـالقانون - قد يكون دستورا، أو لائحة، أو لوحة إرشادية مرتبط مخالفتها بعقوبة، أو حتى تعليمات أو إجراءات محددة.

أقدم هنا بيان لـ مصطلحات قانونية خاصة في المملكة العربية السعودية نسمعها كثيرا، وقد لا نميز دلالتها تحديدا، رغم أنها أهم وسائل / أدوات إصدار الأنظمة ( القوانين).

أبدأ في التدرج بها من حيث القوة والشمول :
الأمر الملكي .
المرسوم الملكي .
الأمر السامي .
قرار مجلس الوزراء .
قرارات المجالس العليا .

وهذا الترتيب له دور قانوني مهم يدركه كل قانوني سواء كان قاض أو وزيراً أو محاميا أو حتى مواطناً ومقيم.

فما معنى هذه الأوامر وما الفرق بينها وأمثلة لما صدر منها ؟! 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ



1 الأمر الملكي :

"وثيقة رسمية مكتوبة تُعّبر عن إرادة الملك الُمباشرة والُمنفردة، وتصدر غالباً وفق صيغة محدّدة مُتعارف عليها، وتَحمل توقيع الملك بمفرده" .

ينبغي أن ندرك في الأمر الملكي، أنه تعبير عن إرادة الملك باعتباره ملكاً (وليس رئيساً لمجلس الوزراء فقط لأن رئاسة المجلس قد تكون بالنيابة، فلا ُيعد كل رئيس لمجلس الوزراء ملكا ) وتعبير الملك أو إرادته هنا هي إرادة مباشرة ومنفردة، أي ليست مقيده بالرجوع القانوني والرسمي لجهات أخرى .

الإسناد القانوني للأمر الملكي:

هو سلطة أو رغبة الملك وفقا لما يراه من مصلحة، باعتباره وليا للأمر، ولا يوجد وقت ُمحدد تصدر فيها الأوامر الملكية( كما هي الصيغ الأخرى .

إذن فالأمر الملكي وبكل هذه الخصائص يُعد أقوى أداة تنظيمية في المملكة العربية السعودية وأعلاها.




2 المرسوم الملكي :

"وثيقة رسمية ، ُتعبر عن إرادة الملك، بالموافقة على موضوع ٍ سبق أن عُرض على مجلسي 

الوزراء والشورى، واتخذ كلٌ منهما قراراً على حيال ذلك الموضوع "


يكون التعبير هنا بالموافقة على موضوع ٍ ما بعد عرضه على كلٍ من مجلس الوزراء والشورى، ويستلزم الأمر موافقة الملك، ليصبح نافذا ورسميا .


إن الإسناد القانوني هنـا، هو سلطة / رغبة الملك بأمرٍ معروض عليه من قبل جهتين تبقى موافقته الكريمة ليدخل حيز التطبيق رسمياً.

معظم المراسيم الملكية تكون بالموافقة على " مشروع نظام أو قانون "أو الموافقة على اتفاقيات دولية ..



3 الأمر السامي : 

" وثيقة رسمية ( ليس لها صيغة محددة ) تُعبر عن إرادة رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابـه " 


ميزة الأمر السامي، انه ليس له صيغة محددة فهو مرن، كما انه يصدر عن : رئيس مجلس الوزراء، سواء كان الملك أو نائبه الأول (حال رئاسته للمجلس) أو النائب الثاني .



4 قرار مجلس الوزراء :

" وثيقة رسمية ذو صيغة محددة تُعبـر عن إرادة مجلس الوزراء ".

إن قرارات مجلس الوزراء، من أهم هذه الأنظمة ( ليس من ناحية القوة وحسب ) بل لاعتبارها أكثر الأنظمة والقوانين صدوراً ومساسها بالشؤون اليومية .

وهي تعبير عن إرادة مجلس الوزراء ( جميع الوزراء الأعضاء) كما أنها قرارات ذات صبغة تشريعية تنظيمية وتنفيذية .

تصدر هذه القرارات بعد اجتماع المجلس كل يوم إثنين، وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية وتعلن في الأخبار.



5 قرارات المجالس العليا:

"عبارة عن وثائق رسمية، تعبر عن إرادة المجلس وفي مجال إختصاصه "

في المملكة العديد من المجالس العليا، وهي مجالس ُمتخصصة في مجالات ُمعينه، محّددة 

صلاحياتها واختصاصاتها وفقاً لنظامها .

مثال ذلك : مجلس القضاء الأعلى، ومثال قرارته : إعلان الرؤية الشرعية لهلال رمضان والعيد .




إن المملكة العربية السعودية ومنذ تأسيسها، قامت ولا تزال على الحكم بكتاب الله وسنة نبييه الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكما قال خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمه الله) إن صدور هذه الأنظمة لم يكن إلا إكمالا لنهج البلاد في حكمها بشرع الله .

الجدير بالذكر أن أنظمة الحكم الثلاث ) النظام الأساسي للحكم ، نظام مجلس الوزراء ، نظام المناطق ) قد صدرت في فترة حكمه الرشيد رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## طالب حقوق

شكرا لإضاءتك التعريفية المميزة  لهذه المصطلحات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بادىء ذى بدء نرحب بك طالب الحقوق كعضو فى المنتدى ونسعد بك وأشكرك على اطلالتك الجميلة على الموضوع ..
خالص تحياتى  :Smile:

----------


## ودالزرق

موضوعكم افادني كثيرا وانا اتلمس طريقي الي الانظمة السعودية ..

شكرا

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------


## طالبة حقوق

مشكو على هالأنارة وعساك على القوة انشالله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مرحبا بك طالبة الحقوق فى المنتدى ونحن فى خدمتك وفى خدمة أعضاء المنتدى وننتظر منك اثراء المنتدى بالهادف من الموضوعات...*
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## ماجد الفيصل

مشاركة جميلة و لا اعلم هل من مساهكتكم العلمية ام هي منقوله من مرجع علمي ( لأهمية التوثيق العلمي) 

على العموم استوقفتني (( الإسناد القانوني للأمر الملكي:

هو سلطة أو رغبة الملك وفقا لما يراه من مصلحة، باعتباره وليا للأمر، ولا يوجد وقت ُمحدد تصدر فيها الأوامر الملكية( كما هي الصيغ الأخرى .))

من وجهة نظري أن ولاية الأمر و مفهومها في الشريعة الإسلامية تمتد إلى جميع التقسيمات التي اشرت لها فلا يستطيع احد ان ينسى او يتناسى ان أغلب الانظمة الحديثة هي مبنية على أنظمة أساسية صدرت بأوامر ملكية وبالتالي فهي مجرد فرع من اصل الا و هي إرادة ولي الأمر في سياق ما يعرف بالسياسة الشرعية و وفقا لأحكام الشريعة ومقاصدها، و قد يكون فهم هذا من باب الشريعة الإسلامية ذات معنى اوفر من فهمه من ناحية النظريات القانونية و تدرجاتها الهرمية 

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح و بالتوفيق

----------


## تركي

كنت أتمنى ايضاح المرجع أو المستند النظامي لما ذكر ، مع تحياتي .

----------


## منال علم

بارك الله فيكى  مشكوورة

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

